# Concrete Fall Forest



## Maximilian (Nov 5, 2014)

ICE railway track between Nürnberg and Ingolstadt, Germany.
I like the contrast between nature and technology.

5D3, 100-400L @ 375 mm, 
1/400, f8, ISO 400

No croping, almost no pp, just a little bit more contrast.
I did forget a cpl, maybe it could have been even better, because the air was quite humid.
Comments are welcome.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 5, 2014)

Upright perspective.

@300 mm, 1/400, f8, ISO400


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 5, 2014)

And just for fun a snapshot of a ICE3 train passing. (No pp)

@400 mm, 1/400, f8, ISO 400


----------



## dpc (Nov 5, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> Upright perspective.
> 
> @300 mm, 1/400, f8, ISO400




Hi! I think the curve and flow of the track works better in portrait orientation. Just a personal view.


----------



## Click (Nov 5, 2014)

dpc said:


> Hi! I think the curve and flow of the track works better in portrait orientation. Just a personal view.



+1


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 5, 2014)

dpc said:


> Hi! I think the curve and flow of the track works better in portrait orientation. Just a personal view.


Hi dpc! Hi Click! 

Thank you for your feedback. That's why I put both pics here. 
I am a little undecided.
I see it similar but...
- I prefer the higher compression of the first picture. 
That didn't work with the composition at the portrait orientation. 
- And as I am not such a fan of pp I have to live with the cable channel down right that is a little bit distracting.
Maybe I should take the efford to erase it.

Anything else to say? Or are you fine with the rest?
Thanks again.


----------



## dpc (Nov 5, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! I think the curve and flow of the track works better in portrait orientation. Just a personal view.
> ...


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 5, 2014)

dpc said:


> The matter of orientation or compression is, of course, entirely a matter of personal preference. I have no issues with post processing and would not hesitate to remove the cable channel if that produces a better picture. I suppose the issue of post processing becomes somewhat 'philosophical' and a matter of taste. I personally find that it can be pushed too far, but I see nothing wrong with adjusting colour, adding vignetting, cropping, adding textures and whatnot if that is what produces a picture that 'speaks' to you. I don't go with the idea that the camera must capture what is there before you in its pristine state. That pristine state is processed in camera after all and is therefore illusory in some sense, so pushing the process further in software external to the camera is a non-issue for me.


Hi again dpc! 
Thank you for the additional explanation. 
I have to put this straight, because I was not precise enough.
I also do pp and have nothing against it, if it's not too much.
But I am alittle bit lazy when it comes to editing and it is also a my philosophy to better shoot right then to sit hours in front of the PC. So we have almost the same opinion.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi Maximilian. 
Very nice shots, I too prefer the landscape orientation. I see the cable channel as an integral part of the industrial scene shown. I like the snap with the ICE, I think it adds to the commentary!

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 8, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Maximilian.
> Very nice shots, I too prefer the landscape orientation. I see the cable channel as an integral part of the industrial scene shown. I like the snap with the ICE, I think it adds to the commentary!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Thank you very much, Graham.


----------

